# Summer sausage cheese ratio?



## DanMcG (May 16, 2009)

I just mixed up 10 lb's of meat for summer sausage and want to add some hi temp cheese to half of it but not sure how much. I'll can do it by eye, but thought I'd ask for some input from someone that has cheesed up their sausage before.
Thanks in advance.
Dan


----------



## bassman (May 16, 2009)

I've never used the cheese in my sausage before.  I'm sure someone will be along shortly to help out.  Don't forget the pics.


----------



## cajunsmoke13 (May 16, 2009)

Wish I could help Dan.  Haven't ventured into the summer sausage yet.  Still messing with the fresh and smoked link sausages.  Where did you get the high temp cheese?


----------



## DanMcG (May 16, 2009)

Hey 13, Butcher and Packer sells it. I was just looking at their site and they recommend using it at a 5% to 10% level.
here is the link;
http://www.butcher-packer.com/index....b551f851139308


----------



## fritz (May 16, 2009)

If I remember corectly Its 5-10%


----------



## cajunsmoke13 (May 16, 2009)

Thanks Dan


----------



## DanMcG (May 16, 2009)

Well I went 10%. We'll see how they come out. Hopefully I can get some smoke on them this afternoon ......

9 1/2 at about 1 lb each


----------



## salmonclubber (May 16, 2009)

little late Dan

i think 10%  will be just fine i use 1 pound of cheese  to 10 pounds of sausage its great stuff good luck


----------



## pineywoods (May 16, 2009)

Looks great Dan I look forward to the rest of the progress!!


----------



## jjrokkett (May 16, 2009)

Not sure of the percentage but I use about 2 or 2-1/2 cups per 10lbs batch.  I've never weighed it but I guess now I will to see how many lbs. that is....


----------



## txbigred (May 16, 2009)

Yep, 10-12% is what I use, and it comes out great!

Dave


----------



## fourthwind (May 17, 2009)

The guy I used to get my sausage from always used a 10 to 1 ratio.


----------



## DanMcG (May 17, 2009)

Well I think the 10% number is just right. It was a nice cheese flavor, but not to much.





I do need to work on my mixing the cheese in. I did it about an hour after i mixed the seasonings in and the meat was super tacky and tough to mix...next time I'll add it before the seasonings.


----------



## cajunsmoke13 (May 17, 2009)

Looks great Dan,  Points for you


----------



## irishteabear (May 18, 2009)

Nice job, Dan.  That looks really good.


----------



## pineywoods (May 18, 2009)

That looks awesome nice job!!


----------



## pops6927 (May 18, 2009)

I use a 1lb. bag per 10 lbs. for mine too; one time I used a 1lb. bag for 5 lbs. and there was a little meat in with my smoked cheese.. lol!  I usually pick up 2 or 3 bags when I place an ingredient order; it lasts a good 6 months or more in the fridge in it's vac sealed bags.  I've also used some from a bag on salads too!


----------



## jjrokkett (May 18, 2009)

Looks great Dan.


----------

